# Listeriosis



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever had an adult goat survive? 

I'm treating aggressively but I'm wondering at what point I should euthanize.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 3, 2013)

Never had to deal with it, but I know what it is. How severe is it in your goat right now? How is your goat functioning?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very severe. Was acting fine last night, then circling and eventually down at 8am. Tries to eat when offered food, but has hard time coordinating to chew.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2013)

I am no help but did want to say how sorry I am you are going through this.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never had to deal with it either.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 3, 2013)

She's going downhill fast.

I can't believe how sudden this is. From walking around normally when I woke up, to circling and falling over within an hour, to now being unable to get up.

I'm horrified.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 3, 2013)

I am so sorry.  Just as an added thought, you might want to dose her with thiamine or vitamin B complex because polio looks similar to listeriosis and it won't hurt to treat for both.

Best of luck to you and I hope you see improvement.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm really sorry that you and your goat are going through this! I think you will just need to use your best judgement and if she is in too much pain or can't function at all anymore, decide when enough is enough and when you don't want her going through it any longer. I'm not sure how you are treating it, but just continue doing the maximum and give her lots of love in the meantime. I know it must be very hard so I am so so sorry!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am so sorry.  Just as an added thought, you might want to dose her with thiamine or vitamin B complex because polio looks similar to listeriosis and it won't hurt to treat for both.
> 
> Best of luck to you and I hope you see improvement.


Yep, I have. And Thanks!

I'm shocked that she is still alive this morning. Actually I was shocked most at 3am when I woke up to give her another shot.  No change, though. Doesn't seem to be in pain. She wanted some grain and hay but still has trouble drinking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2013)

Was reading about Thiamine last night.  

So glad she is still holding on! Hugs to you Blonde Squirrel


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks :/

I have to go to TSC to grab more Pen G today. I think I'm going to buy a garden sprayer and bleach my whole livestock yard. And when she passes, I hope a local vet can dispose of her for me because I definitely don't want to bury her here.

At this point, I'm giving her treats (she loved the 5 tortilla chips I just took out for her!) and maxing out the Pen G and thiamine. She's going to die anyway, so at least when she does, I'll know it's not for lack of effort. And she'll go with a belly full of her favorite treats (and probios and baking soda).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## bj taylor (Jul 4, 2013)

hello,
that is so sad and hard.  
 i'm trying to learn by reading this forum.  in this book I have it says that listeriosis is contagious to humans also.  is that right?  do you have to just wear gloves or is it more than that?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 5, 2013)

It is, but much more so in those with compromised immune systems. I just wash my hands when I come inside.

She's still hanging on, but barely. She is still taking food despite her hard time chewing.

It has been 48 hours since the onset and I've given injections of Pen G every 6 hours on the dot. She is due for her next one at 8am. I'm thinking it may be the last one I give her.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Right now is 72 hours from onset. I've kept going with the Pen G. No change in her at all.

Last night while tubing her, she bit off half the tube. I reached in to grab the piece out, and she chomped down on my hand. I was bleeding everywhere. Went inside and cleaned the wounds with soap and water, and covered them with a band-aid.

So I guess we'll see if she is contagious :/


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Poor goat.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jul 6, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever had an adult goat survive?
> 
> I'm treating aggressively but I'm wondering at what point I should euthanize.


I am trying to learn, since I also have goats.  How was the diagnosis made?  What symptoms of Listeriosis are unique ?

I was glad to see you are giving baking soda, that works wonders for the rumen which is key to health for any diagnosis.

That is awful that you got bit that hard!  Have you ruled out rabies?  

As I said, I'm just trying to learn.

I hope your doe makes it, and does recover.

best wishes


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Google Listeriosis and read the symptoms. She has every one :/ The biggest is the circling, and the head tiled or pinned to the side of the body.

I found no bites or scratches, so I pretty much ruled out rabies. If she wasn't textbook Listeriosis, I'd be more concerned for rabies.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jul 6, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> Google Listeriosis and read the symptoms. She has every one :/ The biggest is the circling, and the head tiled or pinned to the side of the body.
> 
> I found no bites or scratches, so I pretty much ruled out rabies. If she wasn't textbook Listeriosis, I'd be more concerned for rabies.


I will google Listeriosis right after this post, thanks BlondeSquirrel.

Just this morning on the radio there was announced a recall of cheese at Whole Foods because of Listeriosis.  

I was not aware of this disease before today.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 6, 2013)

She was euthanized this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 6, 2013)

You did everything you could, so sorry for your loss. I hope your hand heals up soon.
You are a great goat mommy!


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 6, 2013)

very sorry you've had such a hard time.  you might think about getting an updated tetanus shot and let your dr know you were bit by an animal sick w/this disease.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry you had to put her down, they are such wonderful creatures.
I know you did what is best for this sad situation.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry.  I hope that you know you did your best.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sorry hon you did  everything you could


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2013)




----------

